# Secondary infertility article



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi

Just wanted to say that the article some of you helped me with by telling me your stories is still in the pipeline - there was a delay as the editor I was dealing with left the magazine concerned.  I will post on here when it is finally published for anyone who is interested to get a copy.

Thank you for your help with it all back in March

Elvie


----------

